# Izovire Guhong mods vs Zhanchi mods.



## Arkwell (Oct 30, 2011)

Hopefully Izovire will chime in but I was wondering what it is about the Guhong that even though it takes so much more to modify that Izovire liked more than the Zhanchi where it only seemed to need a centerpiece mod and what is it about the Godly Guhongs that makes them so much better than the Zhanchi's(I have a Godly on order but I know it's going to take some time)


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 30, 2011)

CPM and torpedos I believe, making it unpoppaple.


----------



## Arkwell (Oct 30, 2011)

SpeedSolve said:


> CPM and torpedos I believe, making it unpoppaple.



But the Zhanchi has torpedos and I've done the Zhanchi CPM to my cube from his YouTube tutorial.(That's the one where he says that as good as the Zhanchi was after modding he still liked the Guhongs after modding).


----------



## izovire (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is my preference list from best to worst (everyone has a different feel for different cubes):

1. White body Lingyun II (black body has thick plastic on the corners and it turns worse)
2. Godly Guhong
3. Zhanchi CPM
4. Zhanchi
5. Guhong
6. Lunhui
7. Lingyun

Note: I found a new mod for the Lingyun... it's pretty simple and I will share it soon 

The Zhanchi CPM is just a Center Piece Mod and nothing more. While the Godly Guhong I do: 1. CPM 2. 48PEM 3. Corner rounding (pretty much all parts). 4. Anchors. So if you're looking at the photos from my website the mods have changed a bit. I am working on remaking my website (cause of glitches) and I will eventually upload another episode of "Do It Yourself" on specific mods. 

Buying the Godly Guhong is not available anymore because I don't have enough time with the combined incoming orders as of late.


----------



## asportking (Oct 30, 2011)

izovire said:


> Here is my preference list from best to worst (everyone has a different feel for different cubes):
> 
> 1. White body Lingyun II (black body has thick plastic on the corners and it turns worse)
> 2. Godly Guhong
> ...


Would it be possible to do the Godly Guhong mod on the Zhanchi? Or are they too different?


----------



## Arkwell (Oct 30, 2011)

izovire said:


> Here is my preference list from best to worst (everyone has a different feel for different cubes):
> 
> 1. White body Lingyun II (black body has thick plastic on the corners and it turns worse)
> 2. Godly Guhong
> ...



I'm hoping I got lucky with my Godly since I ordered it some time ago but for those who have the time it would be soooo appreciated for the complete Godly tutorial so we can attempt it.

I was wondering about the Zhanchi center piece mod and how you were saying why they didn't make the center like the Luhui, I've always wondered if you ever experimented with switching parts?

What Dremel bits and in what sizes do you use to do your mods?

Thank for all your tutorials, they've made all my cubes smoother and I'll be ordering a white modded Lingyun II soon


----------



## Bapao (Nov 1, 2011)

I own a GG and it's far more pop resistant than a ZhanChi (removing an edge for maintenance is pure hell; will the torp snap?). I actually prefer it over the ZhanChi because it's slightly more controllable as a speed cube. Never been a big GuHong fan (prefer the LingYun and the LingYun V-II) but the GG mod kinda converted me. Especially as I mainly practice "on the go". It's reassuring to know that a cube will not pop and send pieces falling out when you know they'll be unrecoverable (out of an open train door or down the stairs of a crowded train station ect.). You can get the same anti-pop effect by putting torps into a standard GuHong I guess, but the additional mods done to a GG make it special anyway...


----------



## Arkwell (Nov 2, 2011)

Bapao said:


> I own a GG and it's far more pop resistant than a ZhanChi (removing an edge for maintenance is pure hell; will the torp snap?). I actually prefer it over the ZhanChi because it's slightly more controllable as a speed cube. Never been a big GuHong fan (prefer the LingYun and the LingYun V-II) but the GG mod kinda converted me. Especially as I mainly practice "on the go". It's reassuring to know that a cube will not pop and send pieces falling out when you know they'll be unrecoverable (out of an open train door or down the stairs of a crowded train station ect.). You can get the same anti-pop effect by putting torps into a standard GuHong I guess, but the additional mods done to a GG make it special anyway...


 

The Zhanchi & the Godly have torps, do you have any idea what makes the Godly more un popable(if that's a word) and what do you like about the Lingyun V-II?(Haven't gotten mine yet)


----------



## Arkwell (Nov 2, 2011)

Bapao said:


> I own a GG and it's far more pop resistant than a ZhanChi (removing an edge for maintenance is pure hell; will the torp snap?). I actually prefer it over the ZhanChi because it's slightly more controllable as a speed cube. Never been a big GuHong fan (prefer the LingYun and the LingYun V-II) but the GG mod kinda converted me. Especially as I mainly practice "on the go". It's reassuring to know that a cube will not pop and send pieces falling out when you know they'll be unrecoverable (out of an open train door or down the stairs of a crowded train station ect.). You can get the same anti-pop effect by putting torps into a standard GuHong I guess, but the additional mods done to a GG make it special anyway...


 

The Zhanchi & Godly have torps, do you have any idea what makes the Godly more un popable(if that's a word) and what do you like about the Lingyun V-II?(Haven't gotten mine yet)


----------



## Bapao (Nov 2, 2011)

The standard GuHong wasn't designed with torps in mind, so it's a much tighter fit with them in. I struggle to remove an edge on a GG whereas they easily pop out on a ZC. As said, you can retro-fit a standard GuHong with torps, but the added mods to a GG give it better all round characteristics when compared to a standard GH. For example; effortless corner cutting at high tensions and it has this really nice "worn in" feel to it. I like :tu

LingYun II? Well it's almost as good as the LingYun, which in my opinion is easily the best 3x3x3 ever made, but with the added benefit of having torps in it. The centers are slightly different than the centers on a LY V-I which helps keep the addition of torps a minimal intrusion. Sure, you can feel that the torps are in there, but it's still a LY at heart.


----------



## Arkwell (Nov 2, 2011)

Bapao said:


> The standard GuHong wasn't designed with torps in mind, so it's a much tighter fit with them in. I struggle to remove an edge on a GG whereas they easily pop out on a ZC. As said, you can retro-fit a standard GuHong with torps, but the added mods to a GG give it better all round characteristics when compared to a standard GH. For example; effortless corner cutting at high tensions and it has this really nice "worn in" feel to it. I like :tu
> 
> LingYun II? Well it's almost as good as the LingYun, which in my opinion is easily the best 3x3x3 ever made, but with the added benefit of having torps in it. The centers are slightly different than the centers on a LY V-I which helps keep the addition of torps a minimal intrusion. Sure, you can feel that the torps are in there, but it's still a LY at heart.




Thanks for the info! You've given me a lot to experiment with! By the way you said the GG was more controllable which would you consider the most slippery and easy to turn?


----------



## Bapao (Nov 3, 2011)

The ZhanChi is the more effortless of the two to turn, but I tend to over-spin layers on it. Especially on D. The GuHong is easier to deal with if your not a tidy cuber. Nothing you can't get used to with enough practice though.


----------

